# Shoei Neotec Modular Helmet Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

Been thinking about a Modular lid? I've spent the last 9 months commuting every day in this Shoei Neotec. Tune in to see how it held up!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkd4UOgebUc

-MKL


----------

